# Sugar bricks recipe



## ccar2000 (Aug 9, 2009)

I was following a thread here about sugar bricks and so I am wondering about a recipe for sugar bricks that contain pollen or other ingredients that would be beneficial for year-round feeding. 
One specific question is regarding the addition of pollen and if it is ruined by the heat of processing the sugar bricks (+/- 270*). I like the idea of using frames as forms and just adding/replacing them directly into the brood box. I am thinking that I could use some 1" mesh in the grooved top and bottom rails to support the brick.


----------



## Jaseemtp (Nov 29, 2010)

ccar2000 I found a recipe for fondant that once the mix had cooled to 200F you add your dry pollen sub. I can not speak for its effectivness as I am just trying this out myself now.


----------



## Galaxy (Jun 10, 2007)

I made the Megabee candy board recipe last winter (4% protein content):
http://www.megabeediet.com/candy.html 

I used a turkey fryer and did 25 lbs of sugar at a time. A five-gallon paint mixer attached to a 3/8 drill was used to stir the mixture. The hot, liquid mixture was poured into aluminum pie tins. The pie tins are easy to remove and reuse. 

It worked great. The bees built up nicely in late winter/early spring using the Megabee candy.

The problem is the amount of time it took to heat/make the candy. So, this year I'm thinking of just mixing dry Megabee with dry sugar at a 1:7 ratio (same as the 4% protein candy recipe) and placing it on newspaper on the top bars (à la the Mountain Camp approach). I will use a 1 1/2 inch shim (as I did with the candy) to provide space for the Megabee/sugar mix.

Has anyone used a dry Megabee/sugar mix? How did it work?


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

i want to mix the megabee/sugar fondant too, and form it onto both sides of a frame with plastic foundation. i guess it gets rock hard when it sets, but can soften up when exposed to moisture. i am wondering if it would fall off the frame if it got soft, and if so, would you need to put some screen over it?


----------



## ccar2000 (Aug 9, 2009)

I am planning on removing the plastic foundation sheet and replacing it with 1" hardware cloth cut to fit in the foundation grooves on the frame to support the sugar brick in the frame. I figure by using the large mesh the bees can get at it all from the side of the frame closest to the brood nest. If you leave in the foundation sheet the bees would have to travel around to the other side of the frame to get to it. 
http://robo.bushkillfarms.com/beekeeping/emergency-feeding/
This recipe states about nine pounds to a single frame.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

good idea, and less likely to 'slide' off. i like it.


----------



## Jaseemtp (Nov 29, 2010)

squarepeg what i did was lay alminium foil down and lay a frame on its side on the foil. I then formed the foil around the sides of the frame and poured the fondant into that. Let is cool for a few hours and BAMM. My bees have been eating it and the corners are still holding up. I guess I will find out in the spring.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

excellent. maybe my fears about the fondant sliding off were unfounded. this seems like a great way to put emergency feed in. i was wondering why the method was not used more. i have a few small nucs that are probably too light. one of them already has an empty comb in it. i plan on replacing that empty frame with a frame of fondant.


----------



## Jaseemtp (Nov 29, 2010)

well i am no expert, so take my suggestion at its face value. If you do this let me know how it works for you.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

sounds like you are the most experienced in this regard so far. i appreciate the feedback. likewise, keep us posted.


----------



## ccar2000 (Aug 9, 2009)

I like the idea of using the aluminum foil as a form, Jaseemtp. Do you use pollen in your mix?


----------



## ccar2000 (Aug 9, 2009)

This is one of the frames we built for making the sugar frame with

View attachment 873


Once the order of MegaBee and fresh pollen arrive from Brushy Mountain we will make the sugar frames. Although it may be too late in most areas, in the high desert you never know when an 80* day will pop up. Maybe the sugar frames will benefit the hives for winter/spring feeding before the flow?


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

can't wait to see the photo ccar, (pending approval). did you see my post about bending a three sided cage out of half inch hardware cloth and attaching it to a frame? i'm also waiting for my pollen substitute to arrive. i'm hoping my bricks will be firm enough to slide into the cage.


----------



## ccar2000 (Aug 9, 2009)

Hey square. I just read your post regarding the use of the 1/2" hardware cloth. That should work great. Hopefully one of the moderators will release my pic for viewing. Are you planning on using bee pollen and substitute in your sugar frame?


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

yes, planing on using the protien mix with the sugar. i'm not great with e photos, but will try to get a picture posted.


----------



## Jaseemtp (Nov 29, 2010)

I have used both dry pollen sub and the soy flour. So far my bees have not been picky and eating up.
I have some frames where I used the #8 hardware cloth in place of foundation and it made me feel better about the fondant not falling off. But I am lazy and that is another step that Im thinking wont change much. Ccar2000 bout being in the desert, Im in Texas and we most certainly will have some warm days during our winter. I feel its better to have the fondant on them and they not need then not have anything on them. Currently our temps are pretty low, I think this week our lows will be in the upper 20s and low 30s with highs lower than the 40s.


----------



## Jaseemtp (Nov 29, 2010)

[URL="







[/URL]

There are my empty frames waiting on the fondant


----------



## Jaseemtp (Nov 29, 2010)

[URL="







[/URL]
and here they are after cooling off


----------



## ccar2000 (Aug 9, 2009)

jaseemtp, Do you have to coat the foil with anything or does it peel off pretty easily? I saw somewhere else that someone used waxed paper. But, I think they left it in place maybe.


----------



## Jaseemtp (Nov 29, 2010)

The foil peels off pretty easy for me, so time little bits would stay but it was noting to remove it.


----------



## tefer2 (Sep 13, 2009)

Don't use wax paper unless you are going to leave it on. It sticks to the candy with all the heat.
We just use clear plastic wrap, works like a charm and they fall out when you turn them over.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

cool pix everyone. will try to put one here of my attempt. will also post in on the other thread.


View attachment 874


----------



## tefer2 (Sep 13, 2009)

Here is the recipe I use for candy bricks.
2 cups water and 1 tablespoon vinegar. Heat to boil
Add 5 lbs sugar and heat to firm ball temp.
Let cool to under 200 degrees but no lower than 180 degrees.
Stir till it begins to turn opaque and pour into lined molds.
If you want to add pollen sub you can mix it when you stir the cooled mixture.
We place two bricks on 1/2 in hardware cloth with shims 3/8 thick. We then surround with 2in feeder box covered by notched inner cover. 
1 1/2 insulation next, then top


----------



## davel (Jan 29, 2011)

What kind of vinegar are you using?


----------



## tefer2 (Sep 13, 2009)

I use apple cider normally but white vinegar will also work.
No stirring after it starts to boil


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

trying again to post a pic.

View attachment 883


----------



## tefer2 (Sep 13, 2009)

My original recipe called for heating it to only soft ball hardness.
I just like mine to be a little harder to start with now.
Hive moisture will make it soft again.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

View attachment 892



i try again, i'm not sure why the link isn't working.

hey it's there! got my protein mix today, will be attempting to make fondant soon.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Add 5 lbs sugar and heat to firm ball temp.

What temp is "firm ball temp?"


----------



## tsk (Nov 26, 2010)

245-250 degrees F.


----------



## timgoodin (Mar 10, 2007)

I made some of these frame fondant blocks last year, it worked great, the bees ate all the feed and by april drawed out a perfect frame of worker comb in the empty space where I failed to get it out timely. I didn't put any support to mine and it worked fine in a deep frame but I can see where it would make things more durable. One word of caution on using wax paper, don't do it in the kitchen with soft liquid fondant. I poured up my first one using wax paper in a frame on the kitchen counter...needless to say it ran out into the floor, the wooden frame floated on top of the semi liquid fondant...I ended up with a mess on the counter, in the sink in the floor on the stove, etc. After I finally got it cleaned up the next few batches went smoother. I poured them up outside in the cold and used alum foil and it went fine. I'm using shims and mountain camp so far this year because it takes some time to do the cooking and making up. Mountain camp is straighforward and done. Tim


----------



## jim314 (Feb 12, 2011)

Tim, if you're married you must have a very understanding or tolerant wife. First time I tried to make sugar bricks I thought ok "I've got some splaining to do"


----------



## Jaseemtp (Nov 29, 2010)

Tim I had a similar problem, I had a hole in the foil and did not notice it because I was doing a large batch of fondant. By the time I had it figured out there were about 4 pounds of fondant running all over the place. FYI its a big pain in the butt to clean up.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

squarepeg said:


> View attachment 892
> i try again, i'm not sure why the link isn't working.


Copy the URL to your fist one.

http://www.beesource.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=876&d=1323022791


----------



## timgoodin (Mar 10, 2007)

jim314 said:


> Tim, if you're married you must have a very understanding or tolerant wife...


After 26 years of marriage I suppose tolerant is the correct word...

Tim


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

barry, is it because i already posted this attachment on the other thread?


----------

